# MetPublications



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2012)

Μπορεί να κομίζω γλαύκες στις γκάγκαρες Αθήνες, αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο για όσους δεν το ξέρουν (όπως δεν το ήξερα εγώ): 

Οι εκδόσεις του Metropolitan Museum of Art βρίσκονται οι περισσότερες online, άλλες εν μέρει μόνο για διάβασμα, άλλες ολόκληρες για διάβασμα, και άλλες (πολλές, πάρα πολλές) ακόμη και για κατέβασμα του pdf.

Ξεφυλλίζω εδώ και ώρα.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 2, 2012)

Κι αυτά, και άλλα.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2012)

A, να 'σαι καλά, ξέχασα το via απ' το πολύ ξεφύλλισμα. Από κει το πήρα είδηση κι εγώ.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 2, 2012)

Το κατάλαβα :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2012)

Ωχ, Χριστέ μου. Καταστροφή!
Λέω να αρχίσω με το εξαντλημένο:
_The Art of Illumination: The Limbourg Brothers and the Belles Heures of Jean de France, Duc de Berry_ 

Μόνο που αυτά θέλουν μεγάλη έγχρωμη οθόνη. 

Να 'στε καλά, να 'μαστε καλά, να 'χουμε χρόνια.


----------

